# New Pics



## Road Dog (Jan 16, 2014)

Took these the other day


----------



## sandchip (Jan 16, 2014)

Mighty fine, Rory.  Liking that Hampton's.


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 18, 2014)

Some nice color you have there.

PD


----------



## nargo (Jan 18, 2014)

very nice


----------



## antlerman23 (Jan 19, 2014)

its times like this that I wish I could whistle!nice bottles!


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks, took these with my wife's HD Camera.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 21, 2014)

That's some nice stuff.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 23, 2014)

Very nice Rory !


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks Ya'll


----------



## deenodean (Jan 27, 2014)

Beautiful bottles..that TEAL bottle is a KILLER !!


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks, That's the nicest (real photogenic) A.M'farland I've seen. I would have sold it by now, but my wife has claimed it as her favorite.


----------

